# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Mở tour du lịch ra đảo Cồn Cỏ từ tháng 4

## hangnt

*Vào tháng 4 tới, tỉnh Quảng Trị khai trương tuyến du lịch ra đảo Cồn Cỏ với nhiều hoạt động hấp dẫn như trekking rừng già, lặn biển ngắm san hô, thăm di tích lịch sử...* 



Tour du lịch tới đảo Cồn Cỏ khai trương vào tháng 4 tới. Ảnh: Hoàng Táo
Tỉnh Quảng Trị vừa công bố mở tuyến du lịch ra đảo Cồn Cỏ vào tháng 4 tới. Cuối tháng này, huyện Cồn Cỏ đưa tàu cao tốc vỏ nhôm vào hoạt động thử nghiệm 2 tuần. “Trong thời gian thử nghiệm, đơn vị khai thác bán vé 0 đồng cho người dân trong tỉnh ra thăm Cồn Cỏ”, ông Lê Minh Tuấn, Chủ tịch UBND huyện Cồn Cỏ, cho hay.

Sau thời gian thử nghiệm, giá vé mỗi lượt tàu ra Cồn Cỏ ở mức 250.000 đồng một hành khách. Tàu có tốc độ 32 hải lý một giờ, chở 50 khách, xuất phát từ cảng Cửa Việt (huyện Gio Linh) và cập cảng Cồn Cỏ sau một tiếng.

Ông Tuấn thông tin khách du lịch ra đảo được thăm các địa điểm lịch sử như hầm quân y, chòi Thái Văn A, ngắm cảnh Cồn Cỏ trên ngọn hải đăng cao nhất đảo, trekking giữa rừng già, lặn biển ngắm san hô...



Đảo Cồn Cỏ nhìn từ ngọn hải đăng cao nhất đảo. Ảnh: Hoàng Táo.
Về ăn nghỉ, khách được lựa chọn ngủ tại nhà khách, homestay, hoặc lều bạt bên bờ biển. Đảo Cồn Cỏ được thắp điện 24h hằng ngày nhằm phục vụ du lịch. Về lâu dài, đảo sẽ được cấp điện từ lưới điện quốc gia bằng cáp biển.

Để giữ gìn môi trường, đảo Cồn Cỏ nói không với túi ni lông, vận động khách du lịch để toàn bộ túi ni lông ở đất liền. Mỗi năm, đảo đón khách trong 9 tháng.

Đảo Cồn Cỏ nằm ở phía nam vịnh Bắc Bộ, là cửa ngõ hàng không, hàng hải quốc tế quan trọng. Huyện đảo Cồn Cỏ được thành lập tháng 10/2004 với diện tích khoảng 2,3 km2 và cách đất liền 15-17 hải lý. Hiện trên đảo có khoảng 10 hộ dân sinh sống.

Trong năm 2017, tỉnh Quảng Trị lên kế hoạch tuyển thêm 10 hộ dân ra sinh sống tại đảo Cồn Cỏ.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

